

So you'd like to... become a mathematical finance quant starting from scratch - ekm2
http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/syltguides/fullview/RDXHW9HPBHCOT/ref=cm_syt_fvlm_f_1_rlrsrs0

======
frugalfirbolg
In passing it looks like a nice reading list. What motivated you to study this
topic and are there any achievements resulting from this regimen that you
could share?

------
bsenftner
WTF? An amazon ad?!?!?

